# Anyone try this breed for LGD?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Tibetan mastiff. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tibetan_Mastiff


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

> ATMA does NOT recommend that the Tibetan Mastiff be used as a full-time Livestock Guardian Dog. There is little evidence that the TM has ever been used as such in Tibet (for a good description of Tibetan Nomad life and use of Do-Khyi's, we highly recommend Robert B. Ekvall's book entitled Fields on the Hoof: Nexus of Tibetan Nomadic Pastoralism, which describes his almost eight years spent with Tibetan nomads in the 1920's and 1930's), and in the modern, Western world, ATMA believes that there is too great a potential for danger with a TM raised without human interaction and socialization.
> 
> TMs are a guardian breed and without proper socialization, may become unacceptably protective of their property for modern society. ATMA recommends that people interested in using a TM as a LSG, should plan on having the TM live with them in their house, AND have access to the livestock. In addition, ATMA does NOT recommend that a TM ever be kept in an unfenced area.


http://www.tibetanmastiff.org/tm-as-livestock-guardian.html


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Good to know. I've been getting information that is sort of what was posted here. Basically TM are social around their family and love to be and are ok with being outside with livestock but not 24/7. They require training even though the Tibetan people typically didn't do anything with them so they're more than capable of learning. Just that you have to be sure you and the family are dominant over the dog and the dog has to be ok with it.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I have several, breed them in the past, would not use them for this purpose. They are nice dogs ,but not the same as most gd .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nomads in Tibet do not have the problems that you would have in a modern society. Besides, I often talk to people who say they never &#8220;trained&#8221; their dog to do this or that, but they did.


----------

